# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > خبر: برنامه نویسی اندروید

## developing

با سلام

همونطور که می دونید موج برنامه نویسی اندروید در ایران داره افزایش پیدا می کنه.

گفتم یه خبر برای برنامه نویسای پاسکال بدم و اون هم پشتیبانی از برنامه نویسی در اندروید توسط کامپایلر فوق قدرتمند فری پاسکال.
البته این قابلیت در نسخه ی 2.7 خواهد بود که الان دارن روی اون کار می کنن.
نکته: برنامه نویسی برای این سیستم عامل بر روی بستر جاوا می باشد یعنی با استفاده از ماشین مجازی جاوا (JVM) قابل اجرا خواهد بود.
اطلاعات بیشتر در لینک زیر:

سیستم عامل و معماری های مقصد فری پاسکال

در آینده اطلاعات بیشتری ارائه خواهد شد.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> البته این قابلیت در نسخه ی 2.7 خواهد بود که الان دارن روی اون کار می کنن.


Free Pascal همین الان هم از آندروید پشتیبانی میکنه.  :چشمک:  
http://wiki.freepascal.org/Android4Pascal
http://wiki.freepascal.org/Custom_Dr...erface/Android
موفق باشید...

----------


## developing

با سلام

بله حق با شماست.
البته این رو بذارید به سواد کم ما :خجالت: 
یه سوال منظور از اندروید، لینوکس بر روی بستر ARM می شه؟ راحت تر بپرسم اندروید نوعی لینوکس به حساب می یاد که بر روی پردازشگرهای ARM نصب میشه؟

----------


## Felony

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)

----------

